# Pacific bmx frame???



## stelber1987 (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok my friend has 4 brand new Pacific bmx frames all chrome underneath where the crank goes says made in tiawan im thinking from the 80s or 90s not sure all the frame says is pacific i cant find anything about them if you guys could maybe tell me something if you know sorry i forgot to get pictures from him he wants 20 dollars for all 4 thank you


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 12, 2015)

Any pictures or serial #s?


----------



## stelber1987 (Dec 12, 2015)

no i never took any pics i did talk to a vintage bmx guy and he said they aint worth nothing


----------



## ABC Services (Dec 12, 2015)

Rule of thumb for BMX for me is: chain guard, kickstand = no good.


----------



## stelber1987 (Dec 12, 2015)

ok thanks man i will remember that


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 12, 2015)

ABC Services said:


> Rule of thumb for BMX for me is: chain guard, kickstand = no good.




+1 !!!


----------



## mongeese (Dec 22, 2015)

Skip Hess bought out Pacific sometime in the late 80s early 90s.


----------

